# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Steeds minder ongesteld..

## xfamkex

Hallo iedereen,

Ik heb een vraagje, ik slik sinds mijn 15e de pil. Ben nu 22...

Nou heb ik dat ik sinds een klein jaar steeds minder ongesteld wordt!!
Als ik bijv. donderdags mijn laatste pil neem word ik pas dinsdags of woensdags ongesteld.. en ook maar een heel klein beetje!

Dit is dan de zaterdags sowieso wel weer over..
Ik vind dat kleine beetje wat gek want ik was altijd ernstig ongesteld, s'nachts zelf luiers om gehad anders zat het bed eronder..!

Is dit ernstig? ik maak me best wel zorgen.. Ook dacht ik al meerdere keren dat ik misschien zwanger was maar dit is ook niet het geval!

Kan iemand mij antwoord geven?  :Confused:

----------


## IKKE20

hallo,

ik heb precies hetzelfde, maak me ook een beetje zorgen.Ik slik nu al 5 jaar de pil en ik was altijd echt wel 3 dagen flink ongesteld,maar het wordt steeds minder. als je iets meer weet wil je het mij dan laten weten?

----------


## jazzy

Hey meiden.
Ik ben 25 jaar. En heb vroeger ook een paar jaren de pil geslikt. Na mate je ouder wordt gaat het lichaam zich veranderen. Je hoeft je geen zorgen te maken hoor dat je weining menstrueert. De ene keer kan je veel menstrueren en de andere keer niet. Ik heb hier eens een gesprek over gehad met de gynacoloog omdat ik graag zwanger wil worden en ook soms heel onregelmatig menstrueer. Hij verterlde me zolang je elke maand gewoon menstrueert hoef ik me geen zorgen te maken. En hij zij ook soms sla je wel eens een maand over of ben je het de ene keer iets langer en de andere keer niet. Maar dat kan geen kwaad. Als je nou helemaal niet meer ongesteld wordt ja dan is het een ander verhaal vertelde hij. Hoe ouder je wordt hoe minder bloed je gaat verliezen. het heeft ook met de leeftijd te maken vertelde de gynacoloog.
Ik hoop dt ik jullie een beetje gerust heb gesteld. Liefs mariska.

----------

